# Die Zeitschrift PC Action wurde eingestellt



## TempestX1 (13. Dezember 2012)

Die monatlich erscheinende PC Spielezeitschrift aus dem Haus Computec / Marquard Media AG mit dem Titel PC Action wurde eingestellt.
Am 12. Dezember erschien die letzte Ausgabe der Spielezeitschrift zusammen mit der Vollversion Arcania : Gothic 4.

Die erste Ausgabe wurde im Januar 1996 veröffentlicht zu einem Preis von 4,50 DM welcher später mit der Ausgabe 04/1996 auf 7,50 DM angepasst wurde und eine CD mit verschiedene Demoversionen mitlieferte. Später wurde zu einem Preis von 14,80 DM zusätzlich die PC Action Plus veröffentlicht die auf einer zweiten CD eine oder mehrere Spielevollversionen enthielt welche danach jedoch in die normale PC Action überging.

Während PCA 1998 noch über 168000 Ausgaben im Handel und über 13000 als Abonnements absetzen konnte sankt die Zahl jedoch meist stetig nach unten.

Bereits Ende 2008/Anfang 2009 wurde intern eine größere Umstrukturierung durchgeführt wodurch das Redaktionsteam verschlankt wurde. Nun wurde bekanntgegeben das es die PC Action in Zukunft nicht mehr geben wird.

Hiermit wünsche ich viel Glück in der Zukunft für die Redakteure.

Neben der Zeitschrift PC Action "starben" dieses Jahr sehr viele bekannte Zeitungen, darunter die Financial Times Deutschland, Frankfurter Rundschau und Prinz. Auch die NY Times wird 2013 ihren Printbereich einstellen.

Quellen
Wir machen Schluss: Die letzte Ausgabe der PC ACTION lässt es noch einmal richtig krachen!
Zeitungskrise: Das Blatt wendet sich | Wirtschaft | ZEIT ONLINE
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_Action


----------



## Seabound (13. Dezember 2012)

Echt, ist ja *******. Ich hab die zwar nicht regelmäßig, aber gerne ab und an gelesen. Das tut mir jetzt leid!  

Gothic 4 würde ich zwar niemals kaufen, aber als Goodie (im Endeffekt auch gekauft) zu ner Zeitung, ist schon ok. Vielleicht kaufe ich die letzte Ausgabe dann doch noch.


----------



## Ralle@ (13. Dezember 2012)

Das "Problem" ist, es gibt einfach viel zu viele.
Da müssen zwangsläufig einige schließen. Ist zwar jetzt nicht repräsentativ aber im Bekanntenkreis kenne ich keiner der sich eine Spiele oder Hardwarezeitschrift kauft. Denke die Zeiten sind auch größtenteils Vorbei, für Hardware gibt es genügend Testseiten, für PC oder Konsolen Games ebenso.

Ist zwar schade, aber so ist das Leben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Dezember 2012)

Die Inhalte glichen sich doch sehr, wie auch die Games die den Zeitschriften beilagen ( ging teilweise rundrum ).


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Dezember 2012)

Schade eigentlich fand die PCA immer recht gut aber der Computec Verlag hat ja auch noch die PC Games im Angebot. Und da war es ja auch logisch das die PCA irgendwann mal eingestampft wird. (2 Zeitschriften mit dem Sleben kleinen Clientel) passt halt nicht.


----------



## Julian1303 (13. Dezember 2012)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist, es gibt einfach viel zu viele.
> Da müssen zwangsläufig einige schließen. Ist zwar jetzt nicht repräsentativ aber im Bekanntenkreis kenne ich keiner der sich eine Spiele oder Hardwarezeitschrift kauft. Denke die Zeiten sind auch größtenteils Vorbei, für Hardware gibt es genügend Testseiten, für PC oder Konsolen Games ebenso.
> 
> Ist zwar schade, aber so ist das Leben.



da stimme ich mal zu.. Gibts zwar ein paar Kollegen die Gamezeitschriften haben, ob gekauft oder im Abo weiß ich nicht. Im Bekanntenkreis kenn ich auch niemanden weiter. Hoffe wirklich nur das uns die PCGH erhalten bleibt. Bin hier täglich online, und gestern erst meine Aboverlängerung überwiesen. Möcht schon gern jeden Monat mein Printheft der PCGH in Händen halten.


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Dezember 2012)

Mir wurde es irgendwann zu niveaulos und stumpf. Außerdem stand bei PCG meist das selbe drin. Nur der schwarze und derbe Humor konnte halt auch nichts retten.


----------



## Heretic (13. Dezember 2012)

Selbst du FAZ und die NY Times werden den betrieb einstellen .

Das ist aber schon ne Hausnummer. Sind ja nicht gerade unbekannten. Mein Erdkunde lehrer hat immer gerne die FAZ gelesen und auch mit in den Unterricht gebracht um uns einige Beiträge zu zeigen.
Sehr schade.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mir seit JAhren keine Game Zeitung mehr gekauft.
Ich muss nicht lesen welche Games in der Preview drin sind die vielleicht in 3 Jahren mal erscheinen.
Und der Rest war entweder Geschwafel oder woanders geklaut.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Dezember 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mir wurde es irgendwann zu niveaulos und stumpf. Außerdem stand bei PCG meist das selbe drin. Nur der schwarze und derbe Humor konnte halt auch nichts retten.


 Richtig Mehr kann man einfach dazu nicht schreiben.


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2012)

Gerade zum ersten Mal die PC Action-Webseite angeschaut. Wenn ich schon sehe, dass es dort kein eigenes Forum gibt und selbst die Kommentare nur über Facebook möglich sind, wundert mich die Meldung mal gar nicht.


----------



## Jimini (13. Dezember 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Richtig Mehr kann man einfach dazu nicht schreiben.


 Dem schließe ich mich an. PCA war noch nie großartig mein Fall, ich war immer mehr der PCGler.

MfG Jimini


----------



## OctoCore (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand die PCA mal ganz gut, vor allem, weil die Gamewertungen meinem Geschmack näher kamen als die Wertung der PCG.
Dann verwandelten sich alle PCAler von einer Ausgabe zur anderen in einen Haufen pubertierender Schwachmaten. Das war mir irgendwann doch zu blöd.
Requiescat in pace PCA.​


----------



## DaStash (13. Dezember 2012)

Jimini schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. PCA war noch nie großartig mein Fall, ich war immer mehr der PCGler.
> 
> MfG Jimini


Wobei das auch den unterschiedlichen Zielgruppen geschuldet sein dürfte. 

MfG


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Richtig Mehr kann man einfach dazu nicht schreiben.


 
NEIN NEIN mehr darf man nicht 

siehe mitglieder oder gar EX 

wie two face z.b

und wehe es kommt konstruktive kritik (ansichtssache eben)

die goldenen 90 iger waren mal und ältere hasen wissen genau was ich meine

ich habe kein mit leid sondern fast aber auch nur fast gleichgültigkeit

*blackout24*

ja aber zuletzt gute frage


----------



## blackout24 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hatten die eigentlich bis zu letzte immer irgendwelche Weiber vorne drauf?


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

LOL Gefällt mir button 
gibt es hier oben rechts FAIL 

blackout 

soweit ich weis ja


----------



## DjTomCat (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin gerade in schock starre geraten wo ich das gelesen habe. ist einfach nicht zufassen. Mit PC Action bin ich groß geworden, habe bestimmt  noch 60-70 hefte im schrank liegen. irgendwie geht ein stück jugend gerade bei mir verloren.


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

ja haste recht aber nicht die letzten jahre 

ich sags mal grad hinaus die haben sich das verdient


----------



## DjTomCat (13. Dezember 2012)

die letzten jahre waren die hefte echt langweilig geworden, habe mir nur noch ab und an eine geholt, aber so 1996-2002 hab ich sie mir alle geholt waren super klasse damals. war eben meine jugend war alles noch so neu und aufregend.

ich hoffe das die PCGH nicht nachlässt!!!


----------



## der_w20 (13. Dezember 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die monatlich erscheinende PC Spielezeitschrift aus dem Haus Computec / Marquard Media AG mit dem Titel PC Action wurde eingestellt.
> ,,, sowie die FAZ.
> Quellen
> Wir machen Schluss: Die letzte Ausgabe der PC ACTION lässt es noch einmal richtig krachen!
> ...



gibt es zur faz auch ne quelle? das wäre mir neu...danke


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. Dezember 2012)

ja DJtomcat 

wo bei ich fast glaube das die 96 bis 2000 die besten und meist verkauftesten exemplare waren würde da gerne mal verkauf zahlen sehen 

sie traffen damals ne nische 

auch der markt war durch demos seeeehr viel grösser was dem magazin zu gute kam


----------



## kühlprofi (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich eigentlich alle Infos und Berichte im Netz gratis in X-Varianten ansehen kann und sich kein Heftchen mehr kaufen muss. Gerade bei Games sind Gameplayvideos o.ä. viel aussagekräftiger als ein Artikel. mMn


----------



## DjTomCat (13. Dezember 2012)

damals war ja internet und co. alles noch neu und hatte fast keiner. da war man dann auf so hefte angewiesen, wo man die neusten demos und treiber her bekam. Und es waren die vollversionen die einen gereizt haben ein solches heft zukaufen.

was mir bei der heften damals immer gut gefallen hat war die hardware einschätzung, die man gebraucht hat um das spiel gut spielen zu können. so konnte man seinen rechner immer gut einschätzen wo er denn so war.


----------



## AeroX (13. Dezember 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich eigentlich alle Infos und Berichte im Netz gratis in X-Varianten ansehen kann und sich kein Heftchen mehr kaufen muss. Gerade bei Games sind Gameplayvideos o.ä. viel aussagekräftiger als ein Artikel. mMn


 
Damit hast du Recht finde ich. 

Aber solche Spielezeitschriften interessieren mich eh nicht so, wenn ich mich über ein spiel informieren will guck ich mir das video dazu an und gucke im internet.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (13. Dezember 2012)

der_w20 schrieb:


> gibt es zur faz auch ne quelle? das wäre mir neu...danke



Darüber habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, weswegen ich über einen Link dankbar wäre. 

Vielleicht sollte ich jetzt doch endlich die PCGH abonnieren, schließlich will ich ja, dass es euch weiterhin gibt


----------



## type_o (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab PCA früher regelmäßig gekauft! Nun ist mir die Zeitschrift leider zu Inhaltlos geworden! 
Ich kann Online mehr (informativer) bei Anderen  lesen.  
Sorry, aber die Qualität dieser Zeitschrift hat sehr nachgelassen. Und das gemessen, am Standart der sehr fühen Ausgeben!

MfG type_o


----------



## TempestX1 (13. Dezember 2012)

der_w20 schrieb:


> gibt es zur faz auch ne quelle? das wäre mir neu...danke


Sorry. War zu schnell beim Tippen auf der Arbeit . FAZ gehört nicht dazu. Wurde korrigiert.


----------



## NCphalon (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab neulich noch die vorletzte Ausgabe mit Oblivion im Laden gesehn und war kurz davor zuzugreifen aber naja, PCGH hat gewonnen xD


----------



## einblumentopf (13. Dezember 2012)

Nicht zu vergessen die Hardwareluxx Printed, welche ebenso dieses Jahr eingestellt wurde. Möge sie in Frieden ruhen .


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Dezember 2012)

Schade, die PCA hatte ich auch mal ein zwei Jahre lang abonniert, allerdings bin ich da dann doch rausgewachsen... offenbar wie das ganze ehemalige Publikum.


----------



## SoF (13. Dezember 2012)

Die PCA hat mich durch Kindheitstage begleitet - Fränkel, Hesse und Co hatten da noch das Sagen 

R.I.P. - thx für mailbox @cd anno 1996..."offline-mailboxing" in der form werde ich immer vermissen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gewWRQhQSxk

Danke an PCA pre-2003 - nice time!


----------



## Superwip (14. Dezember 2012)

Traurig... die Luft wird dünner.


----------



## beercarrier (14. Dezember 2012)

ja aber bei hardware siehts noch nicht ganz so schlecht aus. wenn es nicht auf bild nivaue läuft ist eine aufbereitung, erklärung bei hardware extrem nützlich, in inet foren gehts schnell mal in die richtung das isn krasses produkt das net. der kaufgrund steht und fällt mit dem objetivitäts- und detailgrad der recherche und dessen abbild im artikel.


----------



## Seabound (14. Dezember 2012)

beercarrier schrieb:


> ja aber bei hardware siehts noch nicht ganz so schlecht aus.



Das ist aber auch nicht mehr ganz so elektrisierend wie früher. Leider gottes halt. Aber so isses nun mal.


----------



## Lightfire (14. Dezember 2012)

Als es mit der PC-Action damals los ging fand ich sie schon gut, nur leider hat sie auch relativ schnell nach gelassen, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin wusste ich inzwischen nicht einmal mehr das es sie noch gab da mich die Zeitschrift eigentlich wegen des mehr als niedrigen Niveaus noch weniger interessiert hat ...... aber ich möchte nun nicht selbst niveaulos werden


----------



## plaGGy (14. Dezember 2012)

Früher hab ich die gerne gelesen. Da waren aber auch noch andere Redakteure und Autoren dabei und die ganz zeitschrift war ne ganze menge überspitze und sarkastischer. Teilweise gings ja schon in den Zynismus .
Aber vor allem die letzten Ausgaben aus 2010 und 2011 haben mir so garnicht mehr gefallen, ging eher in Richtung PCG. Die PCA konnte sich zumindest bei mir nicht mehr als eigenständiges Blatt durchsetzten.


----------



## Loaded (14. Dezember 2012)

Die _"sehr direkte Art"_ der Autoren/Redakteure war manchmal ganz lustig . Aber die wird einem auch schnell zu viel.


----------



## der_w20 (14. Dezember 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Sorry. War zu schnell beim Tippen auf der Arbeit . FAZ gehört nicht dazu. Wurde korrigiert.


 

bloß gut  wäre ja fatal, wenn die auch noch wegfallen würde. so ein pcgh-abo muss ich mir auch mal zulegen, kauf sie ja eh immer


----------



## drebbin (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hole mir erstmal n pcgh Abo damit ich sie beschützen kann^^


----------



## facehugger (14. Dezember 2012)

Och, jetzt liegt Gothic 4 bei. Da werden soviele Zeitschriften verkauft, das sie weiter machen können

Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (14. Dezember 2012)

Klingt zumindest nachvollziehbar.
Ich hab die PCA nämlich früher auch ab und an gelesen, und mittlerweile lass ich sie seit mehr als 2 Jahren komplett links liegen.


----------



## Monte-Christo (14. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Selbst du FAZ und die NY Times werden den betrieb einstellen .



Bitte nicht 
Ich find's schade genug, dass die FTD weg ist.

@ PCA: Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass es einfach zu viele gibt.
Tendenziell würde ich eher zu PCG oder gar Gamestar greifen.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (14. Dezember 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich eigentlich alle Infos und Berichte im Netz gratis in X-Varianten ansehen kann und sich kein Heftchen mehr kaufen muss. Gerade bei Games sind Gameplayvideos o.ä. viel aussagekräftiger als ein Artikel. mMn



Dazu kommt noch das es sich schneller kuckt als liest und es interessieren ja bei Zeitschriften nicht alle Inhalte. Im Netz kann man nach dem kucken was einen interessiert. Ganz zu schweigen von Werbung und Meinungsverschiedenheiten bei Testberichten. ...ich kauf mir trotzdem ab und an noch Hefte für die Toilette. Wenn ich mal zusammenrechne was ich in meinem Leben schon für ps, pc Zeitschriften ausgegeben hab...(etwa 5-15 Euro im Monat x 24 Monate x 19 Jahre = ohmeingott und wenn ich dazu noch Zeitungen, Motorrad Zeitschriften, Witze u rätselhefte usw zurechnen)


----------



## docdent (14. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Selbst du FAZ und die NY Times werden den betrieb einstellen .
> Das ist aber schon ne Hausnummer. Sind ja nicht gerade unbekannten. Mein Erdkunde lehrer hat immer gerne die FAZ gelesen und auch mit in den Unterricht gebracht um uns einige Beiträge zu zeigen.
> Sehr schade.


Kleine Verwechslung. Nicht die FAZ (Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung) wird eingestellt, sondern die "Frankfurter Rundschau". Die haben nichts gemeinsam. Die FTD (Financial Times Deutschland) war übrigens seit Beginn wirtschaftlich erfolglos, ist also nicht wegen "des Internets" unter die Räder gekommen.

@Topic: Bei der PC Action liegt es wohl einfach daran, dass sie sehr speziell ausgerichtet war. Der PC als Spielplattform schrumpft, Spiele-Online-Portale und -Communities gibt es genug und mir zumindest kommt es so vor, dass es auch weniger Action-Spiele gibt. Und den Schreibstil muss man auch mögen. Da gefällt mir die PCG doch besser.


----------



## NeRo1987 (14. Dezember 2012)

Naja eigentlich verständlich.. Früher, mit 16, 17, hab ich mir die Zeitschrift auch oft gekauft, fand´s einfach lustig wie die Zeitschrift geschrieben wurde.

Aber nach der Zeit wurde es  mir einfach zu primitiv bzw. pubertär... (oder ich einfach zu alt dafür?!  ). 

Vor paar Monaten hab ich mich mal auf die Website geklickt, dort setzte sich meine Befürchtung fort: Billige Texte, nicht aktuell, komischer Aufbau... etc. 

Irgendwie schade dass nun eine PC-only Zeitschrift gehen muss, aber wie gesagt, nicht ohne Selbstverschulden.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Dezember 2012)

NEIN!

Das dürfen sie nicht machen! Auch wenn sie mittlerweile wirklich nur noch eine unter vielen ist, darf die PCA nicht sterben!

Aber faktisch gesehen war das Ende von PCA schon eingeläutet, als die legendäre Redaktion um Lesebriefeonkel Fränkel, Jo Hesse, Ralph, Quotentürke Ahmet, der dauerdichte Pole Lusaczczczcz usw. langsam in ihre Bestandteile zerbrach und nacheinander verschwand. In der Zeit davor hatte ich viel Freude an der PCA und habe mir jede Ausgabe gekauft. Damals war die eben ganz anders, sie war vielen vielleicht etwas albern geschrieben, aber die Kompetenz vor deutlich vorhanden und die Aussagen waren mMn viel zutreffender als andere, einfache Spielezeitschriften (sorry PCG).

Ich werde nun noch die letzte Ausgabe kaufen gehen und diese Nachricht erstmal sacken lassen...


----------



## XT1024 (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere (edit: es war wohl 02/2000) war mal eine   Conflict Freespace  Vollversion dabei. Ohne die hätte ich es wohl nie entdeckt.
Dann war das wohl die beste Zeitschrift aller Zeiten.


DjTomCat schrieb:


> damals war ja internet und co. alles noch neu und hatte fast keiner. da war man dann auf so hefte angewiesen, wo man die neusten demos und treiber her bekam.


das trifft es


----------



## PCGH_Oliver_H (14. Dezember 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich eigentlich alle Infos und Berichte im Netz gratis in X-Varianten ansehen kann und sich kein Heftchen mehr kaufen muss. Gerade bei Games sind Gameplayvideos o.ä. viel aussagekräftiger als ein Artikel. mMn


 
Denke hier werden wir in den nächsten Jahren noch die massive Gegenbewegung erleben: Die qualitativ hochwertigen Webseiten halten sich meistens nur durch ein starkes Print-Magazin, welches die Redakteure bezahlt. Wenn diese wegsterben, verliert automatisch auch die Qualität der Webangebote. Nicht umsonst experimentieren die Verlage mit Bezahlschranken. Das Webangebot generiert schlicht nicht genug Einnahmen, um qualifizierte Redakteure in Vollzeit zu bezahlen. Problematiken  wie Adblocker sind da nur die Spitze des Eisberges - gute Webseiten werden nicht kostenfrei und unabhängig bleiben, solange Werbung im Web nicht als nötiges Übel hingenommen wird. Da reden wir nicht von Kellerkind[at]schimmelwebseite.de, dem als Bezahlung ne Gratiskopie vom Publisher reicht. 

Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. Dezember 2012)

So sieht's aus. Von nichts kommt nichts, aber das muss den meisten Leuten erst bewusst werden (passiert wohl nie).

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Diablokiller999 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich hatte bei der PCA oft das Gefühl, 12 Jährige hätten die geschrieben.
Scheinen aber nur die ersten Opfer der Digitalisierung zu sein, als Zeitschrift only kann man sich nur schwer behaupten, das Internet ist halt aktueller...


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Dezember 2012)

Zu einem gewissen Grad sind die jeweiligen Verlage aber auch selbst schuld. In den Anfängen des Internets wäre es wohl besser gewesen gleich von Anfang an nur Paid-Content anzubieten. Jetzt haben sich die Nutzer daran gewöhnt (teilweise sind sie so aufgewachsen!) und fordern natürlich ihr Gewohnheitsrecht ein. Wer wirklich versucht mal Geld direkt von seinen Lesern zu verlangen, landet schnell in der Profi-Abzocker-Liga und wird gleichgestellt mit korrupten Bankern, jeder Sorte von Politiker und KIK-Auftragsfertigern. Vielleicht würde der Print-Markt nicht so sehr sterben, wenn die Verlage ihre kostenlosen Online-Inhalte nicht als solche verscherbelt hätten.

Das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und geschriebene Worte werden, wie nahezu jedes immaterielle Gut, als nicht wertvoll genug angesehen, um auch wirklich mal zwei Euro im Monat dafür zu zahlen. Wenn die Online-Artikel nicht ohnehin schon kostenlos verfügbar wären, könnte man diese bald auf einschlägigen Tauschbörsen wiederfinden.


----------



## jesusmojo (14. Dezember 2012)

Iceananas schrieb:


> NEIN!
> 
> Das dürfen sie nicht machen! Auch wenn sie mittlerweile wirklich nur noch eine unter vielen ist, darf die PCA nicht sterben!
> 
> ...


 
Da muß ich voll zustimmen!
Vor einigen Jahren hab ich die PCA sogar noch als ABO bezogen - mir gefiel der alte Humor 
...aber dann wurd's leider nur noch billig. Ich finde, die waren früher sogar noch viel derber mit ihren Sprüchen! Und auch die Spiele-Tests waren einfach mal ne andere Sichtweise - schön zu lesen (...und perfekt für's Klo oder öde Bahnfahrten)

Naja,
RIP


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu einem gewissen Grad sind die jeweiligen Verlage aber auch selbst schuld. In den Anfängen des Internets wäre es wohl besser gewesen gleich von Anfang an nur Paid-Content anzubieten. Jetzt haben sich die Nutzer daran gewöhnt (teilweise sind sie so aufgewachsen!) und fordern natürlich ihr Gewohnheitsrecht ein. Wer wirklich versucht mal Geld direkt von seinen Lesern zu verlangen, landet schnell in der Profi-Abzocker-Liga und wird gleichgestellt mit korrupten Bankern, jeder Sorte von Politiker und KIK-Auftragsfertigern. Vielleicht würde der Print-Markt nicht so sehr sterben, wenn die Verlage ihre kostenlosen Online-Inhalte nicht als solche verscherbelt hätten.
> 
> Das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und geschriebene Worte werden, wie nahezu jedes immaterielle Gut, als nicht wertvoll genug angesehen, um auch wirklich mal zwei Euro im Monat dafür zu zahlen. Wenn die Online-Artikel nicht ohnehin schon kostenlos verfügbar wären, könnte man diese bald auf einschlägigen Tauschbörsen wiederfinden.


 
Vielleicht sollte man solche Verlage aus dem öffenltichen GEZ Topf finanzieren. Da wäre das Geld im Sinne des Bildungsauftrages wesentlich besser und sinnvoller aufgehoben als bei Musikantenstadel oder milliarden schwere Fußballrechte.^^ 

p.s.: Aber du hast schon Recht, dass Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und solch verzweifelte Versuche wie das Leistungsschutzrecht werden auch nichts daran ändern. 

MfG


----------



## docdent (14. Dezember 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man solche Verlage aus dem öffenltichen GEZ Topf finanzieren. Da wäre das Geld im Sinne des Bildungsauftrages wesentlich besser und sinnvoller aufgehoben als bei Musikantenstadel oder milliarden schwere Fußballrechte.^^
> 
> p.s.: Aber du hast schon Recht, dass Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und solch verzweifelte Versuche wie das Leistungsschutzrecht werden auch nichts daran ändern.
> 
> MfG


Oder PGC(H) bekommt einen Sendeplatz im ZDF. Das wird die Rentner aber ganz schon aufmischen .

Ich denke, man kann den Verlagen kaum vorwerfen, dass sie nicht immer wieder versucht hätten, mit ihrem Webauftritt Geld zu verdienen. Das Internet ist aber schon immer für den freien Informationsaustausch konzipiert, da lässt sich Information als Bezahlware schwer anbieten. Printmedien sind daher leider auf dem Rückzug - "leider" deshalb, weil ich herstellerunabhängige, gute Artikel wie in der PCGH sehr schätze.


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

docdent schrieb:


> Oder PGC(H) bekommt einen Sendeplatz im ZDF. Das wird die Rentner aber ganz schon aufmischen .
> 
> Ich denke, man kann den Verlagen kaum vorwerfen, dass sie nicht immer wieder versucht hätten, mit ihrem Webauftritt Geld zu verdienen. Das Internet ist aber schon immer für den freien Informationsaustausch konzipiert, da lässt sich Information als Bezahlware schwer anbieten. Printmedien sind daher leider auf dem Rückzug - "leider" deshalb, weil ich herstellerunabhängige, gute Artikel wie in der PCGH sehr schätze.


Naja, ganz unschuldig sind die Verlage nicht. Ich wollte mir mal von PCG/ PCGH das Magazin als PDF besorgen aber über gängie Anbieter wie google oder amazon bekam ich nichts. Von daher durchaus eine vergebene chance.

MfG


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2012)

Kaufst du deinen HW, deine Nahrung und alles andere auch nur bei Amazon?
[:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


----------



## Robonator (14. Dezember 2012)

Och nee :/ Ich mochte die PC Action grade wegen dem Humor der Redakteure


----------



## DaStash (14. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kaufst du deinen HW, deine Nahrung und alles andere auch nur bei Amazon?
> [:] PC Games Hardware als eMag und eMagazine laden und lesen - pubbles


Nein, natürlich nicht aber es macht einfach Sinn die vorhandene Infrastruktur meines Tablets zu nutzen und nicht erst suchen zu müssen. Außerdem ist die Reichweite von solchen Portalen wohl um ein Vielfaches höher. 

MfG


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Dezember 2012)

ein Freund hatte die einige Jahre im Abo, so dass ich paar Male reingeguckt habe...aber ich fand das Niveau schon immer unterirdisch pubertär+schlecht, ich werde nix vermissen


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Dezember 2012)

DjTomCat schrieb:


> die letzten jahre waren die hefte echt langweilig geworden, habe mir nur noch ab und an eine geholt, aber so 1996-2002 hab ich sie mir alle geholt waren super klasse damals. war eben meine jugend war alles noch so neu und aufregend.
> 
> ich hoffe das die PCGH nicht nachlässt!!!



die wird genauso irgendwann zu grunde gehen ^^ ..wer kauft schon ein heft für 5 euro, wenn man alles im inet nachlesen kann


----------



## turbosnake (14. Dezember 2012)

Es steht eben bei der PCGH nicht alles im Netz.


----------



## TomatenKenny (14. Dezember 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es steht eben bei der PCGH nicht alles im Netz.


wer sagt das es nur pcgh gibt?? gibt tausend andere seite wo man sein infos un so herbekommt..und gewisse _hupsdtf´s_


----------



## Research (14. Dezember 2012)

Seit über 4 Jahren lese ich keine PCA mehr. Grund war die stark gesunkene Qualität des Produktes. Damit meine ich nicht den Print selber, mit dem PCGH zu kämpfen hatte, sondern den Inhalt.
Die wesentlich, auf mich treffenderen Tests wie... ah, hab den Seitennamen vergessen, liegt daran das diese Seite zuletzt auch nur "gekaufte" Meinungen verkaufte, meilenweit von der Meinung der User (Ich nehme mal mich und Bekannte als Ausgangspunkt) entfernt lagen.


Bei PCGH meine ich zuletzt ähnlichen Verschleiß bemerkt zu haben. Den Finger kann ich aber nicht drauf legen. Wobei diese Phase wohl wieder vorbei gegangen ist.

Mal sehen wie oft ich das Abo erneuere. Weiterhin.

Hey, PCGH, könnt Ihr nicht die CPUs noch den STREAM- und SPEC-Benchmark durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Manner1a (15. Dezember 2012)

Egal, es stirbt ja keiner. Man munkelt, PCGH Redakteure haben auch Humor.


----------



## Xaipe (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja, die PCGH. Gab ne Zeit, da hab ich sie monatlich gelesen und immer schon auf die neue gewartet, kurz davor ein Abo zu kaufen. Der Humor war zwar schwarz, aber zum Teil anspruchsvoll, die Tests waren gut, Extras wie zum Beispiel das legendäre PC Action kocht... haben sie einfach abgehoben.

Aber leider waren es genau diese Redakteure, die die Zeitschrift groß gemacht haben, die gegangen sind. Danach kamen andere, die mich zumindest in den ersten 3-4 Ausgaben nicht überzeugen konnten. Der Humor war gezwungen schwarz, keine Spur mehr von leichtem Witz und sehr viele überragende Serien wurden eingestellt.

Es war damals nur eine Frage der Zeit für mich, wann die Zeitschrift pleite geht, da man nicht von 12 jährigen Jungen leben konnte. Die PCA ist schon mit dem Weggang von Ralph Wollner und dem guten Joachim Hesse gestorben.

Für alle, die PCA kocht nicht kennt: Es lohnt sich!
Hier mal ein Link: Pc Action Kocht Biochik Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Dezember 2012)

PC Action kocht - das hab ich jedes mal sogar mit meiner Freundin zusammen angesehen, und bei den Outtakes haben wir uns regelmäßig scheckig gelacht. Das war vermutlich die beste Zeit der PCA... zumindest in meinen Augen, auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen wohl damals schon rückläufig waren.


----------



## TempestX1 (15. Dezember 2012)

Zwar war ich kein PCA Leser aber die DVD habe ich vor kurzem erst gekauft


----------



## Dark Messiah (15. Dezember 2012)

schade, hab früher echt viele magazine davon gekauft, waren immer sehr unterhaltsam. :/


----------



## hypahypahanswurst (15. Dezember 2012)

gestorben ist die PCA schon länger, aber ja, R.I.P.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Dezember 2012)

R.I.P 
Kann man nur sagen.

ich fande die immer recht Lustig, oki paar Sachen waren etwas naja bescheiden aber naja.


----------



## do-gooder (16. Dezember 2012)

Bei uns gibt es meist nur die CBS zu kaufen. Das war mal anders.


----------



## Wake (16. Dezember 2012)

PCGH_Oliver_H schrieb:


> Denke hier werden wir in den nächsten Jahren noch die massive Gegenbewegung erleben: Die qualitativ hochwertigen Webseiten halten sich meistens nur durch ein starkes Print-Magazin, welches die Redakteure bezahlt. Wenn diese wegsterben, verliert automatisch auch die Qualität der Webangebote. Nicht umsonst experimentieren die Verlage mit Bezahlschranken. Das Webangebot generiert schlicht nicht genug Einnahmen, um qualifizierte Redakteure in Vollzeit zu bezahlen. Problematiken  wie Adblocker sind da nur die Spitze des Eisberges - gute Webseiten werden nicht kostenfrei und unabhängig bleiben, solange Werbung im Web nicht als nötiges Übel hingenommen wird. Da reden wir nicht von Kellerkind[at]schimmelwebseite.de, dem als Bezahlung ne Gratiskopie vom Publisher reicht.
> 
> Grüße




Die Werbebranche hat sich doch im Internet mit layoutvernichtenden Fullscreen-Overlays, nervigen Soundeffekten und generell Performance und Ladezeiten verkrüppelndem Flash selbst das Loch ins Boot gebohrt.
Am besten noch mit mikroskopisch kleinem "Aus"-Schalter welcher bei Klick eine neue Seite öffnet... .
Das war erst der Grund, wieso so mancher User nach einer Lösung wie Adblock gesucht hat, weil es unerträglich wurde.

Bezüglich der Heftsituation:
Früher habe ich noch alle 3 (PCG, PCA und PCGH, sowie auch Gamestar und ab und an CHIP, PC Welt, c't o.Ä.) gekauft.
Schon damals fiel mir auf, dass Artikel in der PCA und der PCG erschienen, selbiges im Hardwareteil von PCG und PCGH (*IIRC* war es auch genau umgekehrt mit Artikeln zu Spielen in der PCGH, welche von der PCG stammten).
Als die PCA sich dann differenzieren wollte und gewaltsam Downs induzierte war für mich das Heft 3 Ausgaben später gestorben.
Gamestar, PCG und den Rest hörte ich etwas später auf zu kaufen da ich die Inhalte der Artikel in 9 von 10 Fällen bereits nach 2 gelesenen Sätzen dank Internet vorhersagen konnte, während es in Heftform 3 Wochen später neu-formuliert erschien.
Hinzu kamen noch Review-Wertungen, anhand derer man schnell erkennen konnte wie tief das betroffene Magazin im Rektum des Publishers stecken geblieben ist - unrühmlichstes Beispiel Gothic 3, kollektiver Realitätsverlust der Schreiberlinge quer durchs Land.
Zu guter Letzt fehlte mir im Heft einfach eines: Usererfahrungen.
Zusätzlich zu Reviews gucke ich mir Gameplay-Videos an bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe anstatt es mir nur in Schriftform und Standbildern umschreiben zu lassen.
Im Gegensatz zu Heft-DVDs sind diese unverfälscht und ungeschnitten und können auch schon einmal unschöne Seiten des Spiels zeigen.
PCGH kaufe *ich nur mehr selten, meist 4-5 Mal im Jahr - Tendenz weiter abnehmend.

Netter Seitenhieb zum Schluss übrigens auf Leute welche klein anfangen haben (z.B. Anand mit 15) und möglicherweise ihr Interesse/Hobby später zum Beruf gemacht haben (dazugehörige Ausbildung erleichtert die Sache natürlich um ein Vielfaches).
Dumm nur dass gerade diese den Printmedien den Rang ablaufen und immer mehr "in-depth" sowie aktuelle Entwicklungen (gutes Beispiel: Techreport Radeon 7950 frame times) schneller berichten können, während eben Hefte(oder deren Webseiten) oftmals nur Meldungen von dort Wochen später regurgitieren (nicht selten auch ohne Quellenangabe).
Ein einzelnes Magazin mit originalem Content kann halt grundsätzlich nicht mit der Vielzahl an Tech-news sites und -blogs aufgrund deren gesamter Masse auf einem Level konkurrieren.
Dazu kommen noch Usererfahrungen und -eigeninitiative (Usertests, Ursachen- oder Lösungssuche bei Fehler/Anomalien - Microruckler anyone?, R.I.P. tombman) aus den Communities, auch ein  riesiger Informationsbestand.
Und wo sind denn bitte die Magazine unabhängig? Neben den Einnahmen durch den Heftverkauf wird doch auch gerne das Geld für das Schalten von Werbung in Print und Web genommen. Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn das Verhältnis Inhalt:Werbung in Heften schlechter ist als auf blogs oder news sites.
Auch wenn Anand mit Werbung von Intel&Co zugepflastert ist, er war einer der Ersten (wenn nicht DER Erste) zur Stelle als SSDs Fahrt aufnahmen und veröffentlichte einen "in-depth"-Artikel welcher die Technik dahinter erklärte welcher selbst heute noch durchs Internet hallt.
Pressemitteilungen wiedergeben und Einladungen zu Previews mit Vollversorgung des Redakteurs annehmen können alle Formate gleich gut oder schlecht.

Sollen Verlage ruhig im Web mit Paywalls den Zugang beschränken, man wird endlich erfahren ob genug User überbleiben und sich das Modell lohnt oder nicht (was musste ich blöd grinsen als ich die Mondpreise sah die Charlie auf semiaccurate verlangen will).
Ich bin gespannt wie diese Wandlung enden wird.
MP3s, Streams und Filme bei denen auch oft gesagt wurde dass man diese nicht verkaufen kann (da dieser Content auf P2P-Tauschbörsen in Unmengen vorhanden ist) zeigen, dass es auch anders geht - wobei dort die Gesetzgebung und deren Behandlung von P2P in verschiedenen Ländern den Content-Providern einiges an Rückenwind verschafft hat.
Darauf werden Magazine nicht bauen können, da es kaum möglich sein wird news sites und blogs für illegal zu erklären. 
Eines könnte aber allen 3 zum Verhängnis werden: Leistungsschutzrecht, oder auch "Wie viel Geld machen andere mit meinem Content und warum kriege ich davon nichts?". 
Wenn das Abschreiben voneinander (worin das Web ja Weltmeister ist) komplett verboten wird und man nur noch mit originalem Content sein Geld verdienen darf, dann wird die Luft aber seeehr dünn für alle Beteiligten.

Gefundene Rechtschreibfehler werden mit Goldsternchen belohnt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Behämmerter kann man das Bilder einfügen im Forum wohl nicht mehr realisieren?


----------



## do-gooder (16. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Full Quote entfernt


Sehr einseitig. Niemand sollte darauf weiter eingehen.


----------



## Bummsbirne (16. Dezember 2012)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ein Freund hatte die einige Jahre im Abo, so dass ich paar Male reingeguckt habe...aber ich fand das Niveau schon immer unterirdisch pubertär+schlecht, ich werde nix vermissen



Dito. Ich fand die Bildunterschriften immer besonders peinlich. 

Und dieser einen Kerl der son Irokesenschnitt hatte, war der bescheu.....weiß ned mehr wie der heisst.  Ich fand die meisten Texte etc einfach nur kindisch und künstlich "lustig" gemacht. Von daher is mir die Einstellung dieses Pc Spiele Blattes mit Bild Zeitungsniveau auch total peng.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Dezember 2012)

Als ob man in der Bildzeitung Ironie oder Witze zum um die Ecke denken finden würde - die versteht doch von den Lesern niemand!


----------



## Wake (16. Dezember 2012)

do-gooder schrieb:


> Sehr einseitig. Niemand sollte darauf weiter eingehen.



Wie gut, dass wir Ihre Forums-Majestät als Entscheidungsträger für den restlichen Pöbel haben!
/s


----------



## do-gooder (16. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass wir Ihre Forums-Majestät als Entscheidungsträger für den restlichen Pöbel haben!
> /s


Ein Beispiel: Du nimmst an, daß die Printmedien mehr Werbung haben als Online-Magazine oder was auch immer, interessierst dich aber nicht für den Umstand, da Magazine gedruckt und verteilt werden müssen und ein wesentlich breiteres Spektrum an Nachrichten aufweisen, als Online-Magazine.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

Von gefühlten 8 Zeitschriften die ich mal las ist mittlerweile nur eine übrig gebleiben. Für Webinhalte werde ich persönlich nicht zahlen.
do-gooder, direkt unter dem Post ist kein Full Quote nötig bzw ist ungern gesehen


----------



## Wake (16. Dezember 2012)

do-gooder schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel: Du nimmst an, daß die Printmedien mehr Werbung haben als Online-Magazine oder was auch immer, interessierst dich aber nicht für den Umstand, da Magazine gedruckt und verteilt werden müssen und ein wesentlich breiteres Spektrum an Nachrichten aufweisen, als Online-Magazine.



Natürlich kostet Drucken und Versand mehr, aber digitale Medien befinden sich nun einmal im Vormarsch und Printmedien sind rückläufig (vergleiche E-mail vs. Brief), siehe auch die boomenden Tabletverkäufe - im Endeffekt zählt für den User was bei ihm ankommt (S/N) und dementsprechend wird entschieden, da helfen auch keine künstlich eingeflößten Schuldgefühle (oder "Wertvermittelung" wie man so schön sagt, wenn die Tendenz klar zeigt was für den User in der heutigen Zeit mehr Wert besitzt).

Magazine weisen ein weites Spektrum auf weil vieles aus dem Web zusammengesucht und am Ende des Monats wiedergekäut wird.
Ein nicht unbeachtlicher Teil eines Heftes ist eigentlich nur ein News-Aggregator (wie erwähnt, mir wurden die Artikel und Snippets welche ich bereits aus dem Web kannte in den Game-Zeitschriften einfach zu viel).
Es ist auch klar, dass User welche ihre Nachrichten online beziehen mehr Eigeninitiative zeigen und verschiedene Seiten bzw. Feeds ablaufen müssen - dafür hat man dann aber auch einen fokussierten und auf eigene Interessen abgestimmten Informationsfluss (ich wollte dies eigentlich im Ursprungspost erörtern, habe es aber vergessen bzw. hielt es für logisch).
Außerdem finde ich, dass allgemeine Technews-Sites schon einen guten Umfang besitzen und sich auch noch im Wachstum befinden, für spezifischere Dinge gibt es dann auch Seiten welche sich auf den Bereich spezialisieren (Beispiel PRAD/tftcentral bei TFTs) da bei den allgemeinen Sites die Konkurrenz bereits besonders hoch ist. Zusätzlich kann man auch mehrere Tests eines Produkts miteinander abgleichen und so einen präziseren Konsens erlangen - wenn ich das mit Magazinen durchführen würde wäre ich pro Monat mindestens 100€ los.


----------



## do-gooder (16. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Natürlich kostet Drucken und Versand mehr, aber digitale Medien befinden sich nun einmal im Vormarsch und Printmedien sind rückläufig (vergleiche E-mail vs. Brief), siehe auch die boomenden Tabletverkäufe - im Endeffekt zählt für den User was bei ihm ankommt (S/N) und dementsprechend wird entschieden, da helfen auch keine künstlich eingeflößten Schuldgefühle (oder "Wertvermittelung" wie man so schön sagt, wenn die Tendenz klar zeigt was für den User in der heutigen Zeit mehr Wert besitzt).
> 
> Magazine weisen ein weites Spektrum auf weil vieles aus dem Web zusammengesucht und am Ende des Monats wiedergekäut wird.
> Ein nicht unbeachtlicher Teil eines Heftes ist eigentlich nur ein News-Aggregator (wie erwähnt, mir wurden die Artikel und Snippets welche ich bereits aus dem Web kannte in den Game-Zeitschriften einfach zu viel).
> ...


Wenn die Online-Magazine den Umfang eines Printmediums erreichen wollen, und damit meine ich nicht seitenlange USB-Hub Tests, dann wirst du früher oder später löhnen müssen. Dann ist es aus mit dem gemütlichen zur Tanke latschen. Nein, dann kannst du online zahlen und das wird sicher nur im Abo und eventuell noch für einzelne Artikel gehen. Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## Wake (16. Dezember 2012)

do-gooder schrieb:


> Wenn die Online-Magazine den Umfang eines Printmediums erreichen wollen, und damit meine ich nicht seitenlange USB-Hub Tests, dann wirst du früher oder später löhnen müssen. Dann ist es aus mit dem gemütlichen zur Tanke latschen. Nein, dann kannst du online zahlen und das wird sicher nur im Abo und eventuell noch für einzelne Artikel gehen. Denk mal darüber nach.


 
Warum gehst du davon aus, dass jede einzelne Netzpublikationen das Ziel hat denselben Monatsumfang zu erreichen wie ein Printmagazin?
Schon mal überlegt, dass es solche gibt die das NICHT wollen (oder gar können) und trotzdem gut davon leben können?
Wobei manche schon soviele Newsschnippsel (natürlich  auch zusammengetragen von überall her) und Artikel pro Tag rausrotzen, dass es vom reinen Textvolumen schon  hinkommen könnte.
Der User ist ja nicht auf eine bestimmte Seite beschränkt und kann Content von diversen Quellen beziehen welche so zahlreich sind, dass sie insgesamt ein einzelnes Magazin weit hinter sich lassen.
Wie ich aber schon schrieb, ohne Eigeninitiative geht das natürlich nicht - wer dazu nicht fähig oder willig ist, der holt sich seine Informationen eben nur von einer Quelle (also nur ein Print- oder Online-magazin), logischerweise verpasst man meiner Meinung nach dann einiges und muss sein Vertrauen voll und ganz in einen Verlag investieren und dessen Meinung unangefochten aufnehmen (siehe BILD-Leser), Gegenprüfen entfällt ja.
Gerade bei Reviews erweitert sich der Horizont besonders wenn man mehrere zum vergleichen hat und daraus besser einen Konsens bilden kann.

Zu deinem letzten Satz: Und wo liegt das Problem?
Wenn die Inhalte hochwertig genug sind wird sich auch passende Kundschaft für ein Abo- oder ein pro-Artikel-Bezahlmodell finden.
Immer mehr Magazine vertreiben ihre Inhalte digital über Tablets und deren nutzen die Stores des jeweiligen OS als Plattform um neue Kundschaft zu erreichen.
So wie früher Hefte ausgestorben sind, welche nicht den Geschmack des Zielpublikums getroffen haben, wird es in Zukunft auch bei Online-Publikationen sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Wenn die Inhalte hochwertig genug sind wird sich  auch passende Kundschaft für ein Abo- oder ein pro-Artikel-Bezahlmodell  finden.


 Allerdings greifen auch Blogs die Informationen auf und stellen diese  anschließend kostenlos (mit eigenen Worten) ins Netz welche wiederum von anderen Blogs/Seiten  übernommen werden was auch das Ende der qualitativ hochwertigen Medien bedeuten kann (was nun allerdings nicht bedeuten soll das man sich nicht anstrengen muss/soll. Natürlich ist die Qualität der jeweiligen Artikel auch stark ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg da man sonst in der großen Masse der mittleren bis unteren Qualität untergeht und nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird).

Das aber schlechte Qualität auch Erfolg haben kann sieht man allerdings auch an der Bild Zeitung  auch wenn die Auflagen (zur Zeit) stark fallen aber dafür immernoch mMn "zu gut" verkauft werden für das was die abliefern.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Auflage_"Bild".png
(Nicht umsonst hat sich die Webseite http://www.bildblog.de/ gebildet)


----------



## Wake (16. Dezember 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Allerdings greifen auch Blogs die Informationen auf und stellen diese  anschließend kostenlos (mit eigenen Worten) ins Netz welche wiederum von anderen Blogs/Seiten  übernommen werden was auch das Ende der qualitativ hochwertigen Medien bedeuten kann (was nun allerdings nicht bedeuten soll das man sich nicht anstrengen muss/soll. Natürlich ist die Qualität der jeweiligen Artikel auch stark ausschlaggebend für den Erfolg da man sonst in der großen Masse der mittleren bis unteren Qualität untergeht und nicht mehr wahrgenommen wird).
> 
> Das aber schlechte Qualität auch Erfolg haben kann sieht man allerdings auch an der Bild Zeitung  auch wenn die Auflagen (zur Zeit) stark fallen aber dafür immernoch mMn "zu gut" verkauft werden für das was die abliefern.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/39/Auflage_%22Bild%22.png
> (Nicht umsonst hat sich die Webseite BILDblog | Ein Watchblog für deutsche Medien gebildet)


 
Eben deswegen erwähnte ich das Leistungsschutzrecht.
Google für news-snippets zur Kasse zu bitten ist ja erst der Anfang.
Wird Information welche 100% exklusiv hinter einer Paywall sitzt nach außen getragen (sei es durch eine andere news site, einen blog, ja selbst durch einen Forumspost um darüber zu diskutieren), werden so manche sich dafür einsetzen eben dieses re-posten egal in welcher Forum durch eine verschärfte Gesetzgebung zu verhindern.
Im Extremfall spinnt sich das ganze weiter zu einem kompletten Abschreibeverbot (egal wie gut neu-formuliert) auch außerhalb der Paywall, was wie erwähnt für viele eher ein Fluch statt des gewünschten Segens werden könnte - den mal ehrlich, es wird so viel aus anderen Quellen berichtet denn mit nur originalem Content ist es immens schwieriger sich über Wasser zu halten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. Dezember 2012)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Mir wurde es irgendwann zu niveaulos und stumpf. Außerdem stand bei PCG meist das selbe drin. Nur der schwarze und derbe Humor konnte halt auch nichts retten.


 ^This.



Nur - teils einfach nur dämliche - offensichtliche Versuche komisch zu wirken haben es auch nicht rausreissen können. Ab und zu mal ganz witzig gewesen dieses Möchtegern-Gehabe zu lesen, aber auf Dauer nicht wirklich fesselnd .... mal sehen, ob einiges der Reds bei anderen Computec-Zeitschriften unterkommen, den Heinis von 4players könnten sie ja ein paar Leute unterjubeln, der Laden ist ja grad frisch aufgekauft worden.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. Dezember 2012)

Naja da nun wirklich fast jeder ein Smartphone und eine schnelle Inet Leitung kann man sich viel schon im Netz anschauen, wofür da ein Magazin kaufen wenn man sich dass auch auf nem Tab oder eben Smartphone "gratis" anschauen kann und erst noch von verschiedensten Quellen etc..?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich selber nutze kein Smartphone oder Tablet und finde es trotzdem ganz angenehm die Papierform zum lesen zu haben. Nur müssen es jetzt nicht mehr X Zeitschriften sein


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Eben deswegen erwähnte ich das Leistungsschutzrecht.
> Google für news-snippets zur Kasse zu bitten ist ja erst der Anfang.


Google, Bing und co. kann nichts dafür wenn die Betreiber zu blöd sind ihre Webseiten via robot.txt aus dem Suchmaschinen Algorithmus auszuschließen bzw. bestimmte Bereiche auszuschließen. Außerdem würde ich sicherlich keinen Artikel "auf gut Glück" kaufen um dann am Ende rauszufinden das er mir garnichts gebracht hat. Also eine kleine Einführung sollte schon da sein.
Leistungsschutzrecht - Verteidige Dein Netz : SemperVideo



> Im Extremfall spinnt sich das ganze weiter zu einem kompletten Abschreibeverbot (egal wie gut neu-formuliert) auch außerhalb der Paywall, was wie erwähnt für viele eher ein Fluch statt des gewünschten Segens werden könnte - den mal ehrlich, es wird so viel aus anderen Quellen berichtet denn mit nur originalem Content ist es immens schwieriger sich über Wasser zu halten.


Das würde aber auch das Ende von Wikipedia und co. bedeuten. Außerdem was bringt einem Wissen das nicht verbreitet werden darf? Studenten die ihre Arbeiten schreiben bekommen erstmal eine sechstellige Urheberrechtsklage aufgebrummt. In Schulen ist das Schreiben und Lösen von Aufgaben aus Schulbüchern verboten da es Rückschlüsse auf die im Buch gestellten Aufgaben geben kann. 

Am besten wir reservieren schonmal den letzten Platz in der PISA Studie für Deutschland.


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon schade, da es eigentlich eine gute Zeitschrift war.


----------



## Wake (17. Dezember 2012)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Google, Bing und co. kann nichts dafür wenn die Betreiber zu blöd sind ihre Webseiten via robot.txt aus dem Suchmaschinen Algorithmus auszuschließen bzw. bestimmte Bereiche auszuschließen. Außerdem würde ich sicherlich keinen Artikel "auf gut Glück" kaufen um dann am Ende rauszufinden das er mir garnichts gebracht hat. Also eine kleine Einführung sollte schon da sein.
> Leistungsschutzrecht - Verteidige Dein Netz : SemperVideo
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, Wikipedia müsste halt die Server dann nach China stellen  würden sie damit Geld verdienen, Wiki ist aber Non-Profit.

Ich rede von der rein kommerziellen Nutzung (Einnahmen mithilfe von Content anderer), Studenten und Schüler haben damit nichts zu tun.


----------



## lipt00n (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich konnte der PCA noch nie etwas abgewinnen, Niveau-Tiefpunkt war die Zeit mit Herrn Gürnth, da wurde mir das dann alles endgültig zu blöd. Was die im Printmagazin die letzten Jahre getrieben habe, kann ich nicht mehr beurteilen, sehe es aber ähnlich wie einige meiner Vorredner: Der Markt schrumpft, und zwei Zeitschriften aus dem gleichen Haus mit dem gleichen Klientel sind dann doch eine zuviel.

Auf Print-Ausgaben mag ich aber keinesfalls verzichten, in der U-Bahn oder auf dem Klo habe ich lieber Papier in der Hand, Tablets erreichen da einfach nicht das gleiche Feeling  Ich muss auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich es regelrecht liebe, ab und an doch noch mal gedruckte Texte in der Hand zu halten und mich, zumindest kurzzeitig, dem ganzen Technikbrimborium zu entsagen.


----------



## Research (17. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Eben deswegen erwähnte ich das Leistungsschutzrecht.
> Google für news-snippets zur Kasse zu bitten ist ja erst der Anfang.
> []


 
Da google daran Unsummen verdient, wird dies mehr als Zeit.
/Ironie off.


----------



## r34ln00b (17. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe mir seit JAhren keine Game Zeitung mehr gekauft.
> Ich muss nicht lesen welche Games in der Preview drin sind die vielleicht in 3 Jahren mal erscheinen.
> Und der Rest war entweder Geschwafel oder woanders geklaut.


 
genau so ist es.

zwar schade für die radakteure, aber leider ist das leben nicht so leicht wie man es sich denkt.


----------



## Wake (17. Dezember 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Da google daran Unsummen verdient, wird dies mehr als Zeit.
> /Ironie off.


 
Tjo, sag das nicht mir sondern den Verlagen.
Laut denen schwimmt Google ja in unrechtmäßig Verdientem, darum wollen sie ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben


----------



## Misto (17. Dezember 2012)

Heretic schrieb:


> Selbst du FAZ und die NY Times werden den betrieb einstellen .
> 
> Das ist aber schon ne Hausnummer. Sind ja nicht gerade unbekannten. Mein Erdkunde lehrer hat immer gerne die FAZ gelesen und auch mit in den Unterricht gebracht um uns einige Beiträge zu zeigen.
> Sehr schade.



Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird nicht die Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung sondern die Frankfurter Rundschau eingestellt.


----------



## JBX (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja PC Action war schon so bisschen das Boulevard-PC-Blatt. Mit Bildunterschriften wie "Ruf die 0190-666666 an, dein heißer Retter spritzt dich ab" beim Test von Emergency 3 konnte man mich vor 8 Jahren noch unterhalten, aber jetzt ist man irgendwie seriöser geworden 
Schade um die Zeitschrift, aber vor allem dieser Markt ändert sich: Nach Anschauen von 2-3 "Let's Plays" auf Youtube hat man wohl einen mindestens genauso guten Eindruck vom Spiel, wie nach dem Lesen einer Games-Zeitschrift.


----------



## Löschzwerg (17. Dezember 2012)

JBX schrieb:


> ...
> Schade um die Zeitschrift, aber vor allem dieser Markt ändert sich: Nach Anschauen von 2-3 "Let's Plays" auf Youtube hat man wohl einen mindestens genauso guten Eindruck vom Spiel, wie nach dem Lesen einer Games-Zeitschrift.



Richtig und zudem sagen viele User geradewegs heraus was ihnen an einem Spiel nicht passt. Da spielt der Hype um einen Titel keine so große Rolle wie bei den Printmedien.

Hauptgrund warum ich keine Spiele Zeitschriften mehr kaufe: Über die wenigen Titel die mich interessieren (und für die ich dann Zeit habe) kann ich mich auch online sehr gut informieren. Mir sagen gute Amazon Wertungen teilweise mehr als ein Test in einer Zeitschrift. Ich brauche meine Infos kurz und knackig, dafür brauche ich keine ein bis drei Seiten Test.


----------



## Research (18. Dezember 2012)

Ja, der Hype. Deswegen lese ich keine Bewertungen in Heften und  Online-Gaming-Seiten mehr. Genauso gut kann ich die Lobeshymnen der  Vertriebe lesen.
Leider ist dies mittlerweile bei jedem Spiel so.


----------



## Apokalypsos (18. Dezember 2012)

Verdammt Schade. Aber mit dem Weggang von Harald Fränkl war der Untergang quasi besiegelt und die PCA nicht mehr interessant...


----------



## nonsense (18. Dezember 2012)

Voodoo2 schrieb:


> die goldenen 90 iger waren mal und ältere hasen wissen genau was ich meine


 



DjTomCat schrieb:


> damals war ja internet und co. alles  noch neu und hatte fast keiner. da war man dann auf so hefte angewiesen,  wo man die neusten demos und treiber her bekam. Und es waren die  vollversionen die einen gereizt haben ein solches heft zukaufen.


Dem stimme ich zu.

Ich selbst habe die (goldenen 90er) zeiten mit erlebt in der man sich über die zeitungs cds noch demos, patches und treiber versorgt hat - und das ging bei mir bis zum jahre 2005 als hier endlich mal dsl ausgebaut wurde.

meiner meinung nach ist es nicht nur allein der grund das man heute fast alles aus dem inet bekommt, wie eben treiber, videos, berichtie usw usf. 
Ein entscheidender teil hat bspw. dazu beigetragen das im laufe der jahre immer weniger demos heraus gegeben wurden um sich live vorab mal ein bild von dem spiel machen zu können. heute ist ne demo ja schon fast ne seltenheit und wenn ist sie meist an steam/origin und wie der ganze kram heißt gekoppelt.


----------



## e4syyy (19. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich macht PCGamesHardware nicht dicht. Sonst baumel ich am nächsten Baum oder kauf nur noch Fertig PCs....


----------



## SoF (19. Dezember 2012)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Dito. Ich fand die Bildunterschriften immer besonders peinlich.


 
Die waren nicht halb so peinlich wie dein Avatar...

Klar die PCA hatte immer etwas fragwürdigen Humor, aber Herr Fränkel (der Junge mit Iro) und Herr Hesse haben sich bei jedem ihrer Texte was gedacht. Man musste nur intelligent genug sein das Fachliche von der Unterhaltung zu trennen.

An sich ist das Magazin mit dem Weggang der beiden für viele "ältere" Stammleser gestorben, die Redaktion die danach kam, hatte imo kein eigenes Konzept und schwebte immer zwischen Nachahmung alter Gewohnheiten und eigener Selbstfindung...am Ende war da nix individuelles mehr, nichts was man nicht auch woanders lesen konnte.

96 - 2000 waren definitiv die besten Jahre...hab leider viele alte Ausgaben beim letzten Umzug entsorgt, weil ich mir den Transport sparen wollte.
Muss mal in den Keller schauen wieviele Ausgaben in Grün/Schwarz ich noch habe - das sind die richtig guten gewesen...


----------



## 7upMan (20. Dezember 2012)

Wake schrieb:


> Ein einzelnes Magazin mit originalem Content kann halt grundsätzlich nicht mit der Vielzahl an Tech-news sites und -blogs aufgrund deren gesamter Masse auf einem Level konkurrieren.



Ich stimme Dir größtenteils zu, möchte aber zwei Aussagen korrigieren: 

1. Kann ein Heftmagazin durchaus mit den Webseiten konkurrieren. Bestes Beispiel ist die c't, die trotz Zeitungssterben die Auflagenzahl stabil hält bzw. sogar steigert. Wenn Du mal reinschaust, weißt Du auch warum. 

2. Ich glaube, der Artikel bei SemiAccurate, auf den Du Dich beziehst, war eine umfassende Analyse. Es war trotzdem ein Mondpreis und vollkommen unrealistisch, 50 (?) US-Dollar dafür zu verlangen. Aber gut, das ist seine Sache, und die anderen Artikel bei ihm sind ja kostenlos.

Zu Anand kann ich nur sagen, dass er einfach regelt. Die Artikel über SSDs oder das Making-of der Radeons waren bzw. sind der Hammer. Selbst die c't kann da nicht mithalten.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch nie was von PC-Action gehört!


----------



## wolflux (21. Dezember 2012)

Hmm stimmt die gab es ja auch ,manchmal hatte ich sie in der Hand u auch gekauft.traurig ist es das zu hören schon, und daran gewöhnen wird man sich nie an das eine oder andere Ableben .auch wenn es zur der heutigen zeit gehört.


----------



## Zomg (23. Dezember 2012)

Um eine US-amerikanische "Sängerin" zu zitieren: "Ich bin für die Todesstrafe. Wer Schlechtes getan hat, lernt so seine Lektion für das nächste Mal".

Nun, so schlecht waren se auch wieder nicht, aber ja die letzten Jahre lasse ich Printmedien allgemein relativ unbeachtet im Regal liegen (außer wenn mich Artikel wirklich auf den ersten Blick ansprechen). Und ich war eigentlich sowieso immer mehr der Leser von PC Games bzw. PCGH (Oh welch wunder xD)...


----------



## spockilein (29. Dezember 2012)

Die PCA war neben der PCGH jeden Monat Pflicht.
Aber nachdem der geniale Fränkel, Hesse und Co in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion entfernt wurden, war Schluss. Nicht ein Heft mehr gelesen.
Aber auch bei der PCGH sehe ich auf Dauer Schwarz. Sie hat über die Jahre auch an Biss verloren.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe sie eben beim Einkaufen gesehen und doch mal gekauft. Immerhin hatte ich seit - keine Ahnung, aber in der Ausgabe wurde das erste "Thief" getestet, wer weiß es? - bis zum Idiocrazy-mäßigen IQ-Downgrade viel Spaß mit ihr. 
Dann kann ich auch bei der Beerdigung dabei sein.
Allerdings habe ich im Editorial kein Gesicht wiedererkannt. 
Wo sind die alten Herren der alten Garde zwischenzeitlich hin?
Man wird sie doch nicht auf andere unschuldige Computergazetten losgelassen haben!?!
Das wäre ja fast schon ein Fall für Amnesty International!


----------



## my_gen3 (7. Januar 2013)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu einem gewissen Grad sind die jeweiligen  Verlage aber auch selbst schuld. In den Anfängen des Internets wäre es  wohl besser gewesen gleich von Anfang an nur Paid-Content anzubieten.  Jetzt haben sich die Nutzer daran gewöhnt (teilweise sind sie so  aufgewachsen!) und fordern natürlich ihr Gewohnheitsrecht ein. Wer  wirklich versucht mal Geld direkt von seinen Lesern zu verlangen, landet  schnell in der Profi-Abzocker-Liga und wird gleichgestellt mit  korrupten Bankern, jeder Sorte von Politiker und KIK-Auftragsfertigern.  Vielleicht würde der Print-Markt nicht so sehr sterben, wenn die Verlage  ihre kostenlosen Online-Inhalte nicht als solche verscherbelt hätten.
> 
> Das  Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen und geschriebene Worte werden, wie  nahezu jedes immaterielle Gut, als nicht wertvoll genug angesehen, um  auch wirklich mal zwei Euro im Monat dafür zu zahlen. Wenn die  Online-Artikel nicht ohnehin schon kostenlos verfügbar wären, könnte man  diese bald auf einschlägigen Tauschbörsen wiederfinden.



Das Internet war bei seiner "Erfindung" noch nicht da wo es heute ist. Vor der Flatrate-Offensive der großen Anbieter war das Nutzerverhalten dazu noch sehr anders. 
Das exzessive "Saugen" kam erst mit der Verbreitung preiswerter Flatrates - es gab nicht wenige die dann mit DSL einstiegen, nur um an die "kostenlose Musik" zu kommen. Der Rest dazu dürfte den meisten bekannt sein.

Die PCA habe ich bis Ende der 90er regelmäßig gekauft und gelesen. Und gerade in den Anfangszeiten war  es  ein nicht unwesentlicher Punkt, dass man Patches und Demos auf einer CD bekam. Das lieft über das internet damals noch nicht so richtig, wenn man denn überhaupt Internet hatte. 

Das die Zeitung, wie viele andere auch, kaputt ging, liegt meiner Meinung nach an zwei Dingen:
- Der Zeitschirftenmarkt wurde überflutet - irgendwann gab es mal mehr Hefte zum Thema Spiele am Kiosk, als man noch lesen konnte
- Die Spiele von heute sind fast alle gleich/schlecht. Das mag ein sehr subjektives und hartes Urteil sein, aber ich empfinde das so. Ich brauche (auch wenn ich mittlerweile nur noch Gelegenheitsspieler bin) keine Zeitschrift, die mir das schön redet um dann darüber philosophiert, wie toll doch die Grafik geworden ist. Die meisten Spiele glänzen durch lösbare Herausforderungen und Tunnel Design. Als ich angefangen hab, war das eben nicht so. Eine Kampagne bei C&C konnte man nicht immer einfach so durchspielen. Bei einem Action Spiel war man auch mal in einer Sackgasse, wenn man halt nicht den Kopf eingeschaltet hat. Aber der Markt ist gewachsen und die Hersteller wollen viel verkaufen.


----------



## Metalic (7. Januar 2013)

Die einzige Zeitschrift die ich mir immer regelmäßig gekauft habe war die Bravo Screenfun...  Aber auch nur bis vielleicht 2000/2001. 
Ganz zu Anfang waren die Dinger ja auch wirklich interessant. Es waren einige super Spiele bzw. Demos dabei. Aber irgendwann war das nur noch ein Einheitsbrei. Im Prinzip immer wieder dasselbe. Ich finde so ist es bei den meisten Zeitschriften derzeit und dafür geb ich dann kein Geld aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bilde mir ein, ich hab vorhin Alexander Frank hier an der Uni Erlangen gesehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der da links.


----------



## Vicblau (8. Januar 2013)

Mir persönlich war diese Zeitschrift viel zu sexistisch.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Januar 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bilde mir ein, ich hab vorhin Alexander Frank hier an der Uni Erlangen gesehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So unwahrscheinlich ist das nicht. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Januar 2013)

Ja, in Erlangen ist er mir schon mehr als einmal begegnet - zb im Murphy's Law (Irish Pub und zeitweise mein zweites Wohnzimmer ^^).


----------



## lalaker (13. Januar 2013)

Die PCA war nie "mein" Magazin. Ich vlt. insgesamt 5 bis 6 Ausgaben gekauft.

Aber zusammen mit dem Editorial der aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe macht mir das doch ein wenig Angst. Und da ich sowieso ein treuer Leser seit der Erstausgabe bin, habe ich noch schnell ein Abo abgeschlossen. Hoffentlich ist die Lieferung in AT diesmal pünktlicher als vor Jahren.


----------

